
Comparison of Abbott ID Now and Abbott m2000 methods for detection of SARS-CoV-2 [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://jcm.asm.org/content/jcm/early/2020/04/23/JCM.00798-20.full.pdf
======
bradknowles
So, if I’m reading this report correctly, if either of them say you are
positive, then you are almost certainly positive.

But IDNow seems to lack the ability to detect some weak positive cases, and
give you a false negative. So, if you come up as negative on IDNow, then you
need to be retested with the more sensitive process.

